# New Canon 70D user need help



## ffpm46 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello, just got my 70D real excited about learning to use it. I have read the manuel and have a few questions from the knowlegable people on this site. 

I purchsed this camera for shooting my childrens sports, currently me daughter is in competition cheerleading, indoor arenas, indoor basketball facilities. I have the 70D and I use a 70-200 Sigma F/2.8 OS.

I was wondering what settings I should start with.

TV mode, with AI focus, Auto ISO, AWB, Zone AF, Picture style Auto, Evaluative metering, AEB Automatic.

First for action shots ( subject constintely moving ) is this the proper mode I should be in. The manuel says it is and that I should be in Zone focus and AI focus. 

Should I start with a shutter speed of 500?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2014)

Duplicate.


----------

